# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  program for managing inventory

## lindsaybeth

Hey there,
I am trying to improve our frame and exhibit furniture inventory system.  We are currently using excel and our database, Embark, but I am wondering if there is something better out there...
Do y'all have any suggestions on programs/procedures that have worked for y'all? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## typhil01

I would recommend Odoo. This program contains all the necessary functions for warehouse accounting. In addition, it has a very modest price.

----------

